# Enough moisture+Right temperature+Perfecr timing= BOUNTIFUL HARVEST. Southwest Missouri today!



## jimana143 (May 3, 2014)

We had a successful hunt today after yesterday’s storm.


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

What are the other fungi? Seen them in books but can't recalL.Thanks!


----------



## jimana143 (May 3, 2014)

Wood ears or Jew’s ears. I read it is good for hot and sour soup which mostly served in Asian restaurant. Good for stir fry too.


----------

